# Anyone ever get a cobia on the fly?



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Cobia yes, cobra I hope not!! I’ve caught a few on an 8wt&10. Shrimp/crab patterns and a light slider. Finger mullet flies work well also. All depends on what bait is around. I follow the ray migration from citrus co to Pcb every year. Typically use a flouro leader, 25# bite tippet. I love me some cobia ceviche!!!!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

That thread title will get some attention though...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I dont do snakes


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I noticed the title was wrong but decided to keep it for more attention..

I'm hoping to get one 40+lbs out in the Gulf. We usually see a decent bit. I'm thinking I'll throw a big fly like that magnum dragon one that was posted in the fly tying thread a day or two ago.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

32" back in the spring


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Here’s my last one. May 2016


----------



## AnimalChris (Sep 1, 2015)

Not that I have caught that many cobia on the fly but, my best luck has come on upsized versions of Seaducers, Lefty's Deceivers, Dan Blanton's Sar-Mul-Mac and Clouser's Half and Half in all (or, mostly) white or, all black, tied on a 4/0 to 6/0 hook. I try to get materials that allow me to tie a fly 6-8 inches in length.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

lsunoe said:


> I really want to snag a cobia this spring with the fly rod. I've caught several of them but none have ever been on the fly. I'm thinking my 10wt should be able to handle it.
> For anyone that's caught one I have a couple questions.
> 
> What size rod were you using?
> ...


I've caught cobia on an 8 and 10 wt. Nothing huge, biggest one was probably in the 20-25 range. Preference would be a 10wt with some good backbone for lifting. The bigger fish tend to dive once hooked and it helps to have a little more lifting power to get them up. I don't due anything special for the leader or tippet. I don't really ever use anything above 20lb tippet and would probably prefer something like 16 lb for ling in case a shark gets a hold of it. 

I usually throw a shrimp pattern or smaller baitfish pattern. Presentation is key though. I like to throw it near them, pick it up, recast and repeat until they get into a frenzy. At that point they'll eat most anything.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Match your gear to the size of the cobes in front of you - if they're less than 40lbs a 10wt is appropriate - for smaller fish you might get away with an 8 or even a 7wt (much of this will also depend on the size of the fly and angler is tossing..). Keep the flies down to no more than a 1/0 (maybe a 2/0) and lighter rods work well - for flies on 3/0 or 4/0 hook a 10wt is a minimum...

Cobia will wrap a lip around almost anything - and at times nothing.... Find one hanging around a marker or wreck and you might need to tease a bit to get them turned on. Get on one following a ray or other moving critter (one of my anglers a year or two got one on an ultra-light spinning rod and a tiny jig - the cobe was following a big sawfish in less than three feet of water back up inside Whitewater Bay, the 'Glades, if you can believe it...).

My favorite fly is a big feather pattern called a Tarpon Snake, for around structure or offshore. Here's a pic








This is the original in all black on an Owner Aki or Tiemco 600sp 4/0 hook, but fl. green and bright white might be a better color for any big fish you encounter around wrecks








(I do this pattern in a lot of different colors, and sizes -it was originally a river tarpon pattern but everything from huge black drum to sharks, and everything else, will go out of their way to eat them...

Remember to tailor your leader to both the size of your fly - and the size rod you're working....


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to toss at one yet, but I've brought my 10wt rod out on a couple offshore trips. Always figured I would throw one of my tarpon flies, or one of my larger deceivers. Never thought much about a shrimp pattern, though -- pretty interesting.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

lemay, that fly looks great. Pretty similar to a jig we often throw for them. Do you have a recipe for that white/green one. I think that would work perfect for a big cobia.

I have a Salt HD 10wt so I'm thinking that should have the backbone to handle most cobia that I would get a shot at.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The Tarpon Snake is one of my signature patterns and I've been drawing royalties on it from Umpqua Feather Merchants for some years (the black version, mostly...). Because Umpqua has it - any shop that deals with them will be able to get them for you.... That said, here's the materials list and a bit of tying info for you...

Hook, 4/0 ( a smaller version is done on a 2/0...) Owner Aki or Tiemco 600sp
or any very sharp, 2x strong hook...

Thread, Danville's flat waxed nylon, color to match the last color on the fly at the nose...

Eyes, large bead chain (in hardware stores ask for "plumbers' chain" - it's also the size chain used on vertical blind controls

Tail, 8 large, wide, webby saddles (I start with 6- 7" strung saddles - these days a bit hard to find good quality..). They'll be tied in four on a side, Deceiver style, right in front of the hook bend

Flash, Flashabou accent in pearl (occasionally I also add a few strands of regular Flashabou - also in pearl)

Body, Using the same saddles (three or four, handled as a unit) I leave as much of the "fluff" as possible on each saddle then tie all of them in by the butt and palmer forward to complete.

Tying instructions:

Chuck up your hook in standard position (these bugs need magnum jaws if your vise has them...). Start thread about 1/8" behind the hook eye, then figure eight large bead chain eyes into place so they are at least an eye's width to the rear of the hook eye. After four or five "figure eights" use a tailor's button trick and do four or five turns under the eyes (between the eyes and the hook shank) to lock them into place - then add a tiny drop of super glue (I like Krazy Glue from the small plastic tube and use as little as possible...)

Now wrap the thread loosely to the rear of the shank and tie in the eight saddle tail as a single unit on the last straight portion of the hook shank before the bend... Once the tail is in place add 10 to 14 strands of flash (doubling the flash around the barrel of your tying bobbin then sliding it into place along the side of the tail on each side). Make sure you stagger the ends of the flash by 1/2 to 3/4" before sliding them in place...

Once the tail is done add a tiny drop of super glue to the thread... Now take two or three of the same color saddles (bright white for a fl green and white fly...), tie in by their butts leaving as much of the "fluff" on each saddle then palmer forward to the eyes, where you'll tie off those saddles --then snap off the tips, then move the thread to the other side of the eyes and, using two wide, webby saddles (color of choice in this case fl. green...) and repeat what you've already done, palmering them to the hook eye, then end by snapping off the tips (after catching them with a few turns of thread - then build up a small head with thread, then whip finish to end with a tiny drop of super to lock it down. No head cement needed....

Note - I always tie in a wire weedguard with this pattern but left if off here to keep it simple.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Capt! Definitely going to tie a few of those up.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Have thrown at several cobia on flats around here but haven't tricked one into eating yet.

Definitely a challenge...they don't lay up like redfish...you have to see them coming and get ahead of them.

We target them more in winter than any other time...in certain areas where water temps draw the rays and cobia in.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> The Tarpon Snake is one of my signature patterns and I've been drawing royalties on it from Umpqua Feather Merchants for some years (the black version, mostly...). Because Umpqua has it - any shop that deals with them will be able to get them for you.... That said, here's the materials list and a bit of tying info for you...
> 
> Hook, 4/0 ( a smaller version is done on a 2/0...) Owner Aki or Tiemco 600sp
> or any very sharp, 2x strong hook...
> ...


Man awesome write up. I’ll definitely have to stock up on some materials and give it a try. And then once I fail I’ll order some of yours lol.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Seems I'm just snake-bit every time I fish for cobra.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Insunoe - Anyone ever get a cobra on the fly?

Nope! But I tried to catch an iguana off a seawall once with a fly, but my buddy gave me that "eye" like this!  Lol


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Nope! But I tried to catch an iguana off a seawall once with a fly, but my buddy gave me that "eye" like this!  Lol


I've been known to swing at squirrels ...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I've lost 2 of them on fly so far. I really don't know much about them?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I hear a Mongoose fly is killer


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I've lost 2 of them on fly so far. I really don't know much about them?


They're a PITA!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> They're a PITA!


The ones that I encountered were very fast moving and both of them rushed my fly hard. I thought it was really awesome. I've gotta figure out how to find them so I can try it again.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> The Tarpon Snake is one of my signature patterns and I've been drawing royalties on it from Umpqua Feather Merchants for some years (the black version, mostly...). Because Umpqua has it - any shop that deals with them will be able to get them for you.... That said, here's the materials list and a bit of tying info for you...
> 
> Hook, 4/0 ( a smaller version is done on a 2/0...) Owner Aki or Tiemco 600sp
> or any very sharp, 2x strong hook...
> ...


I tied that fly last year, and the first time I used it I jumped two Tarpon in the canal leading into Lake Ingram. When I started reading this thread I was thinking that snake fly would be perfect for cobia and then I saw your post. Bob, thanks for everything you contribute to the forum.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Bob's snake fly is perfect for cobia. Big and bold with action.


----------



## Hayes (Oct 1, 2017)

I am from Pensacola and do the Late March to May migration every year. I actually use a black eel style fly. I copied it after a small mouth bass leech fly. It is double jointed so when pulled through the water it has a swimming motion. Seems to work well. I use a 10 wt and don't throw at much larger then 30-40#s.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I may have caught a few....


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@Backwater I bet that was a riot on the fly! What kind of water was it in? It was crazy to learn in the last few years how y'all fish for them down south. Growing up, I never thought of them as anything other than a near shore fish.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

bryson said:


> @Backwater I bet that was a riot on the fly! What kind of water was it in? It was crazy to learn in the last few years how y'all fish for them down south. Growing up, I never thought of them as anything other than a near shore fish.


In spring they make a migrationup the west coast through the panhandle. Look for the Big rays on the flats and deep holes along the flats. In the citrus county area of Florida if you know where, there is big holes 10ft +- in the 2-4ft flats.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I've caught several while offshore fishing, and every one has eaten a simple "junk" fly I tie in chart/white, or all white. It's basically Super Hair tied to an Owner Aki 5170. No weight, and no eyes. They hold up extremely well when a kingfish comes out of nowhere and grabs it as well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bryson said:


> @Backwater I bet that was a riot on the fly! What kind of water was it in? It was crazy to learn in the last few years how y'all fish for them down south. Growing up, I never thought of them as anything other than a near shore fish.


Depending on water temps, in the spring, they will come out of deep water and scour the flats looking whatever they can find. They are opportunist feeders, but sand eels and lug worms are like candy to them.










If they are on the flats, this is my go-to fly I designed some years ago. Btw, it's weighted with lead wire.

The one in the pic above, I caught it on a black and wine colored shrimp bug with long black legs I tied for redfish. 


They can be somewhat blind if the water is a bit cloudy. If that's the case, tarpon bunny flies in black, black n purple and also purple will work.

Ted


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Depending on water temps, in the spring, they will come out of deep water and scour the flats looking whatever they can find. They are opportunist feeders, but sand eels and lug worms are like candy to them.


Yup...we've seen some monsters on the flats. I'm hoping to feed one this year.


----------

